# B Match



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

There are two B Matches this weekend, and I'd like to go to at least one of them... only problem, I missed my last handling class where we went over everything we need to know. 

So, can someone give me the cliff notes so I'm prepared on what I should bring, what I should wear, how I can make it really fun for Hush, etc.?

I've been working on free stacking, forced stacking, and our patterns with a fair amount of success.

My other concern, is about a week ago, Hush was bitten by an insect and her face swelled up huge. All of the swelling is gone, but the eye that wound up swollen completely shut is still a little goopy. My vet said continue her on benedryl 2x a day... and if the eye isn't completely clear by Monday or Tuesday come back. It doesn't bother Hush at all, but when you look closely, you can tell that the eye is a little cloudy and runny. Should I still go? I was planning on just wiping her face down throughout the day.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have never been to a match, but I think it will be a lot of fun for you both.

I wish this snow would melt so I could get outside and practice gaiting and our patterns! We don't have enough room in our basement for anything but a down & back. 

Good luck!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

And one other question... I was going to bathe her the night before, but she is so much better if she gets a long off-leash run in before handling. 

I can get her clean and dry, but I'm not sure how pretty, in the amount of time giving her an hour off leash romp the morning of would allow. 

Is it better to do what I need to to keep her well behaved and focused? Or, pretty? I can spot clean her morning of, but I'll have to have all of your prayers that she does not roll in a mud puddle, leap in the river, or have a love affair with a carcass in the woods. 

And no, on leash walks do not get her to focus like off leash go crazy time does.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> And one other question... I was going to bathe her the night before, but she is so much better if she gets a long off-leash run in before handling.
> 
> I can get her clean and dry, but I'm not sure how pretty, in the amount of time giving her an hour off leash romp the morning of would allow.
> 
> ...


In my very novice opinion, matches are for fun. There isn't a winner and there are no points. I'd take her for a romp, get Hush looking as best you can. Rinse her off, blow her dry and go. 

On the other hand, someday when you're really taking her into the ring- you won't have time for an off leash romp and if you're far from home, you may not know of a place to take her anyway. Might as well start a routine and skip the woods hike and learn how to cope with the energy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

when I took handling classes they told us to use the matches as a dry run for the show, so do EVERYTHING exactly how you will do it for a show. Take your grooming stuff, groom her there so that you can figure out how long to allow. Figure out how to release that energy at a show site. Use it as an exact dress rehearsal.
If the eye isn't bothering her, I wouldn't worry about it. The match isn't about winning or losing, it's about learning.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

MillysMom said:


> There are two B Matches this weekend, and I'd like to go to at least one of them... only problem, I missed my last handling class where we went over everything we need to know.
> 
> So, can someone give me the cliff notes so I'm prepared on what I should bring, what I should wear, how I can make it really fun for Hush, etc.?
> 
> ...


Go! I think matches are a fantastic venue for people just starting to show. They are fun, far less pressure than shows, and you'll get lots of help in and out of the ring.
I suggest dressing casually. Jeans are _okay_ as long as they are neat. I prefer khakis = I think showing pride in how your dog looks includes making sure you like nice, too. Comfy sensible shoes. No heels/wedges,strappy things. 
As for Hush's eye, wipe her face and use a little Visine in the eye before she goes in the ring.

Now, MOST important - HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Matches are fun--you get to meet people and play with your dog and it's casual. It's fund to groom them, but remember the most important thing is that Hush think shows are fun more than that Hush looks cute and pretty.


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I was actually really hoping to see her today at a match in Herndon. I just went to watch and learn and meet up with my pups breeder and see his brother. It seemed very relaxed and fun, you would have been fine. I want to go to some handling classes before I'm brave enough to actually enter in one but it's great for the practice.
Do you plan to enter Hush in the PVGR specialty in April? If so I will see her there!


----------

